

Show HN: MoveGroove - High Performance Music (StartupWeekend Hamilton)) - movegrooveapp

We're a small group competing at a local StartupWeekend (http://startupweekend.org) and were hoping to get feedback on our app idea.<p>We're very close on a working prototype for android, using accelerometer data to determine music that would match a user's intensity level.<p>Most of us are hackers, working away at code and design/copy is admittedly a weak point. We're also working on our market validation at the moment.<p>Our website is at http://movegroove.github.com.<p>Any and all feedback is appreciated! Thanks for your time.
======
kurt_
It sounds like a good idea ! Waiting to test your app!

